# Break the Glass, Elephant Ears, At The Fair (C&C please)



## PhilGarber (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry for huge pics! will be fixed asap!


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kent Dunne (Aug 31, 2008)

I dont know, bro... That sign was an interesting find, but technically it's lacking. It looks like you really pushed your ISO pretty high for no reason.

The other two are way over edited... You just pulled the contrast way up, and It really doesn't do anything for the image. I would go as far to say that it's not really photography anymore. The colors don't really even say "fair!" to me...

The framing of the 2nd photo is pretty good, It's just nearly impossible to look at it, it almost makes my eyes hurt...

Maybe I just don't understand it...


----------



## PhilGarber (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Kent! (welcome to TPF, btw)


----------



## Myspacepix! (Aug 31, 2008)

hmm i think these shots kinda go with your quote "I'm good at Chess, I just forget were the pieces go sometimes." i can see where you are close to a really good shot on 1,but like kent said its lacking the technicals. A close-up of a sign and handle is no more to me than looking at a stop sign with more meaning.  The second shot is a very interesting outlook, the editing, yes is overdone, but i see how the contrast plays a role.  This is everyday life, but everyday life isn't just black and white, if you see what i'm saying.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 31, 2008)

The technicals are fine. It's the compositions and subjects that are boring.


----------



## PhilGarber (Sep 1, 2008)

Why Alpha? I was under the impression that you all thought the opposite


----------



## Alpha (Sep 1, 2008)

I've just decided as of late that you can teach a monkey the technical stuff. Nailing subjects and compositions are more important as far as I'm concerned. I can live with a great photo that isn't perfectly executed. But I still find perfectly executed photos of boring things to be very, well...boring.


----------

